# Surf Town Coffee Company



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey Everybody!

3 months ago i started Surf Town Coffee Company on Newport Oregon's Historic Bayfront.

Upon opening we decided to carry Organic, Fair Trade, and CO-OP Grown coffee! This turned out to be a big hit with all of our customers and the overall taste of our coffee was exactly what we were looking for!

When i opened i rented time on my friends roaster and was able to do my own micro batch roasting for a few months until i got to the point of selling a higher vo&#8230;

More...


----------

